# Uechi-ryu question



## CatNap (Feb 24, 2008)

This was my first style as a child.  I dropped out because Bruce Lee never studied it (I was only nine or ten).  Anyway, I have a school near me that I've been considering checking out because it's close by.  Question for the seasoned martial artists on the board - as a style, how effective is Uechi-ryu for self defense, kicks, over all fitness?  I remember that it was a traditional style and did enjoy that aspect of it.  Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 24, 2008)

As with any style and school it depends on what emphasis the instructor puts on the various aspects of his art and what was taught to him.  The only way for you to tell if the school has what your looking for is to visit the school, watch a couple classes, and talk with the instructor and his students


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2008)

I studied it for a while and found it good for self-defense and for fitness. It isn't an art that places especially heavy emphasis on kicks--but that's true of most styles of Okinawan Karate, I would say. It does use it's (unusual) front kick fairly often, though. Of course, the instructor makes a big difference!

A search here will turn up much more info.!


----------



## searcher (Feb 24, 2008)

I like it for the high level of body conditioning that it emphasizes.   At the very least you will be a hardened individual that is capable of taking alot.

arnisador is right about the front kick.   Toe punching is some wild stuff.


----------



## Live True (Feb 26, 2008)

CatNap said:


> Question for the seasoned martial artists on the board - as a style, how effective is Uechi-ryu for self defense, kicks, over all fitness?


 
I would not count myself as a seasoned martial artist, but I am a student of Uechi and can offer a few thougts from a beginner's viewpoint.

As it is taught in my club, Uechi is mainly a defensive art, with a strong emphasis on getting off the line of attack, upsetting your opponents center, disabling, and then getting away.  Most of the kicks are not "home run" kicks as much as "set up" kicks for getting your opponent into position for your next move.  A lot of Uechi focuses on body conditioning, which helps to harden your skin and body so they can act as natural defense mechanisms (to a point), which means less bruising, better capability to act as a block, focusing your strikes on a small point (like the toe point or one nuckle fist).  It is a very grounded form that typically doesn't do a lot of high kicks or wide steps.

Again, this is from a beginner's perspective, and I'm sure there are many here who can correct any errors.  I love what I'm learning!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 26, 2008)

I like watching good Uechi Ryu karate.  Its powerful and very quick.


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's some Uechi Ryu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdVd4sYcXOE&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_joSS_Y7ro&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvI9lw0Xp8Q&feature=related


----------

